# Unknown Trumpet concerto please identify



## GaryFrench (Nov 16, 2016)

Could someone please identify the following track

__
https://soundcloud.com/gary-french-741511971%2Flumiere

Thank you


----------



## GaryFrench (Nov 16, 2016)

Anyone recognize?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Should be posted in the "Identifying Classical Music" section of the main forum.

https://www.talkclassical.com/identifying-classical-music/


----------

